# GT: Game 1 Clippers @ Phoenix 11/1



## qross1fan

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(0-0) @ Phoenix Suns(?-?)

WHEN: Wendsday, November 1st at 7:30 PM PST and 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: America West Arena in Phoenix, Arizona
MEDIA: Fox Prime Ticket; ESPN; ESPN AM 710

Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | Tim Thomas | Chris Kaman

Suns Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Steve Nash | Raja Bell | Boris Diaw | Shawn Marion | Kurt Thomas

Key Reserves







|







|








Leandro Barbosa | Jumaine Jones | Amare Stoudemire

Q's Key To The Game:

Force The Tempo - Don't be sucked into playing Run-N-Gun like Suns want. Slow the pace down, use the shot clock.
Feed The Post - Elton Brand and Chris Kaman(If He Plays), could both just go out and dominate. Feed the ball to them in the post. 
PointGuard Play - Shaun Livingston being able to control the pace of the game and take it from Steve Nash
Quinton Ross - Can he hit the open J's throughout the game after attempting to slow and stick Steve Nash?

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 98-91 
Q's Prediction Record: 0-0

Suns Forum Game Thread 

*​


----------



## Weasel

I can't believe that the season is only 2 days away. Fasten them seat-belts it is going to be great ride.

I think I read somewhere that Marion was hurt and may miss the first few games.


----------



## Dissonance

I heard something like that too, but that he should be fine to go. I don't know. If he does play, he will play at the 3, not the 4 (like up there) which he's supposed to come back to this yr.


----------



## Weasel

Looks like Kaman is at full strength and will be ready to go. Brand though sat out today with Flu like symptoms but I am sure he wouldn't miss the first game because of that.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

I'll be there! Lezz git it on! :cheers:


----------



## Weasel

Maggette is listed as day to day and Aaron Williams is doubtful as of today.


----------



## bootstrenf

clippers 98 suns 92


----------



## Weasel

Well the Suns lost to the Lakers. Should be an interesting game as they will battle it out in order not to go 0-2. The key to this game will be the Clippers bigs and their rebounds. If the Clippers create a huge rebounding effort they will be tough to beat. I can't believe the first game is less that 24 hours away.


----------



## Number2

Whooo Hooo !!! less than 20 hours to go !!! Man.. This is going to be a tough game !! 

Suns coming off a loss, Suns at home, and Suns don't wanna go 0-2...


----------



## bootstrenf

i kind of wanted the lakers to lose...with the suns coming off a loss, they should be tougher to beat, especially at home...darn it...oh well, we want their best effort anyways...


----------



## Weasel

Maggette says he will be playing.


----------



## bruindre

Is Kaman not starting?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

well the Suns lost to the Lakers, and the Lakers pretty much did was pound it inside and just play some good ole D
im hoping the Suns are tired after a back to back but they never seem to show it against the Clippers
..
is Chris not starting??? is that really gonna be the starting lineup??? why do they wanna play small ball with them??
wouldnt it be better to pound it in to Chris and Elton and dish it out to say...Tim Thomas????
maaaan i cant wait!!!
im really excited and i want to see what tim Thomas is gonna bring to the team...the one preseason game i saw him iwasnt impressed and im hoping he plays for us like he did for the suns 

GO CLIPPPERS!!!!!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan

bruindre said:


> Is Kaman not starting?


doubt Dunleavy will put Kaman coming off a left hammy injury to start against a run n gun squad.


I wonder how much Brand will blow up for this game


----------



## bootstrenf

qross1fan said:


> doubt Dunleavy will put Kaman coming off a left hammy injury to start against a run n gun squad.
> 
> 
> I wonder how much Brand will blow up for this game



brand will start the season with a bang...

42pts/14rebounds/5assists/3steals/5blocks...

i know, rather conservative, but he might be rusty...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

good point about Kaman and the run n gun style of the Suns....
while he can help us on the offensive end....he can hurt us on the defensive end...he will be slow getting back ..etc... 
so hmm its gonna be intereting to see what lineup Dunleavy will go with tonight

OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN

im excited!!!

MAAAAN im at skoo and i just wanna go home man! !! ! 

GO CLIPPERS!!!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette is doubtful: Sprained right ankle, food poisoning :dead:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Weasel said:


> Maggette is doubtful: Sprained right ankle, food poisoning :dead:


**** corey maggette LOL

lets move on without him like we always do


----------



## bootstrenf

food poisoning? what the ****?


----------



## Weasel

So what channel is everyone going to tune into tonight?

I can't pass up Lawler and Smith, it is always a pleasure listening to the two of them.


----------



## bootstrenf

here in san diego, whenever there is a clipper game on ktla, they always black it out and play an infomercial...i watch fsn or tnt...


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> So what channel is everyone going to tune into tonight?
> 
> I can't pass up Lawler and Smith, it is always a pleasure listening to the two of them.



FSN, I'd take Lawler alone over any combo ESPN puts up.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

I just wish the fsn broadcast was in High Def... it looks sooo good on my 50 plaz :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers Courtside :heart: I can not say how much I missed it.


----------



## Weasel

qross1fan said:


> Clippers Courtside :heart: I can not say how much I missed it.



Did they really have to replay that shot?:dead:


----------



## Weasel

Livingston is starting!


----------



## NOFX22

Is Maggette or Kaman playing?


----------



## Weasel

Livingston, Mobley, Ross, TT, Brand

Maggette will play but not start.


----------



## NOFX22

Damn its too bad I dont have cable yet...I just ordered it yesterday, and it will be here tommrow I guess I have to watch the Lakers game


----------



## Weasel

NOFX22 said:


> Damn its too bad I dont have cable yet...I just ordered it yesterday, and it will be here tommrow I guess I have to watch the Lakers game


Go to a friends house?


----------



## NOFX22

Weasel said:


> Go to a friends house?


My friends are here in my house watching the Lakers game. I have Samsung 61 DLP, thats why there here


----------



## Weasel

Kaman is not starting but he will be playing and coming off the bench. Interesting tactic by Dunleavy. I am guessing he is going to try to go small today.


----------



## Weasel

KT wins the tip.

Bell shoots quickly but misses, TT rebounds.

Brand posts up and misses in and out.


----------



## Weasel

KT air balls a jumper.

Brand scores? I missed it.

Diaw hits a jumper.

Livingston travels.

Bell miises the 3, Diaw gets but Bell gets blocked.

Livingston misses the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston turns it over but gets a block to make up for it.

Keep the game low scoring Clips, c'mon. 

Mobley nice J, I hope his hand is back to healthy and Q Ross what a steal .


----------



## Weasel

Nash misses a jumper.

Mobley hits the long jumper.

Lets go Clippers

Livingston misses, Brand tips it in.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston being agressive but misses, Brand nice tip-in. . . . Can't believe they didn't count Quinton Ross' and 1!!!


----------



## Weasel

Marion drives and gets fouled on the shot by TT.

Marion makes one out of 2 but it goes out on TT.

Diaw travels while out of bounds/ :rofl:


----------



## Weasel

Ross posts up and missed.

Bell misses a 3.

Mobley hits a nice jumper.

Clippers steal the ball!

Livingston posts up and gets fouled on the shot!

Amare and Barbosa come in.


----------



## qross1fan

Nice J by the Cat and Livvy knocks it away

Seems like Mobleys shooting hand is healthy and nice foul drawn by Livingston. Amare and Barbosa are in for Thomas and Diaw?.


----------



## Weasel

Livingston makes both FT's.

Nash travels.

Mobley misses a long jumper,

Amare muscles and scores, maybe a push?

TT misses the jumper after the fake.

Barbosa to Marion for the dunk.


----------



## qross1fan

DAMN, Barbosa is quicker then I remember. Put Livingston on Nash and Ross on Barbosa!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out taken, 10-9 Clippers and it's the Suns ball


----------



## Weasel

TT misses the long 2.

Nash drives and scores on the layup.

Ross misses a jumper and TT picks up his 2nd foul.

Timeout

Clippers up 10-9.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Play by play always appreciated for those who cant watch it  
man..Steve Nash does the saaaaaaaaaaaaaaame ole thing every time down court....calls for a screen, if they double he just gives it to the open man if they dont he just uses the screen to layit up ahaahjklaKJQ!!T L$Kh;dkfj k;jgvljk;vcdamnit

Tim Thomas is not helping on getting on my good side either :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette is in for TT

Brand nice spin move against the double . . Livingston keeps it alive and Brand scores. 14-11 with 4 min to go . . . Barbosa is too damn fast, switch the match-ups Dun!


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses but gets it back and scores.

Barbosa drives and scores on the layup.

Maggette is in btw, he missed a shot before the previous comments.


----------



## qross1fan

QRoss drawing the foul, nice, take Nash out of the game with foul trouble .

Suns have a 3Guard rotation, let's see how Clips stop the run. Q hits both FT's . . . 

16-13 Clippers and a Defensive 3-Second on the Clips which is a Tech.


----------



## Weasel

Ross posts up and gets fouled by Nash.

The Suns are going supper small.

Ross makes both FT's.

Defensive 3 seconds on the Clippers, Nash makes the FT.

Marion misses a 3, Brand rebounds.

Maggette misses a 3, too quick of a shot. 

Amare makes a nice bank.

Tied game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Yes Mike Smith, i would be on fire too, THEY ARE ALL ***** LAYUPS!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Brand to Mobley for the jumper.

Marion makes the layup.

Livingston misses, Brand gets blocked.

Marion makes the layup.

Brand loses the ball.

Awful call, Livingston got all ball.

Timouet Clippers.

Clippers down 18-20.


----------



## qross1fan

Ok, I think we need to see some of Sam in there.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

can someome please tell me why Livingston started???

is Sam hurt?????


----------



## cadarn

Good to see phoenix still doesn't get called for fouls. :dead: :dead:


----------



## qross1fan

Chris Kaman and Sam Cassell are in for Elton Brand and Cuttino Mobley.

Banks makes and makes 18-22 with 1:25 left in the first.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman is in the lineup and as is Cassell.

Banks makes both FT's.

Livingston posts up and misses.

Amare hits another.

Cassell makes a very tough shot!!

Barbosa misses badly and Ross gets the rebound.

End of 1st.


----------



## NOBLE

I just got home. How is Point God Shaun Livy doing?


----------



## qross1fan

Decent opening quarter, but have to settle down and play better in the 2nd quarter. Clippers are just missing way too many shots.


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Clippers 20
Suns 24

I don't know what it is but the Clippers don't look right out there. Livingston has to find his shot or else he should stay on the bench. Ross has been playing very well. Maggette has not. Brand has been ok. The Clippers need to get their heads into the game.


----------



## Weasel

NOBLE said:


> I just got home. How is Point God Shaun Livy doing?


Not good to start the game, hasn't made a shot yet.


----------



## qross1fan

I love Livingston's new found agression, but he's trying to do too much, calm down Livvy and let Sam run the point, you go down there and post up Banks.


----------



## NOBLE

Weasel said:


> Not good to start the game, hasn't made a shot yet.


 Yeah I'm seeing it now, that last layup was awful.

Lets go, Shaun.


----------



## Weasel

Livingston drives and missed with the left hand.

Amare finally misses, Maggette with a good rebound.

Mobley gets blocked.

Banks drives and gets a fantom call?


----------



## Weasel

Banks makes both FT's.

Bad inbound pass by Maggette, sigh...

Jones misses but someone gets it back.

Great Suns getting all the calls, Jones drives gets a questionable call.

TT checks back in.


----------



## qross1fan

Damnit Clippers, calm down adn collect yourselves, looks like everyone is trying to do just way too much. Thomas in for Maggette. So far, just an 8 man rotation, though.


----------



## Weasel

Jones makes both FT's.

Cassell pull up is short but Kaman gets it and nicely scores.

LOL Amare misses twice, 2nd a DUNK.

Cassell does his famous trick shot and gets the foul.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

is it me, or do the SUNS PALM THE BALL EVERYTIME THEY HOVER AROUND A SCREEN????
Barbosa does it, MArion , Nash ???DAMNIT DO THE REFS NOT SEE IT?????
!!!!!!

Sam..thats what we needed


----------



## Weasel

Cassell makes both FT's.

Banks hits a long jumper.

Cassell misses the pull up.

But Banks doesn't.

Clippers down 8.

Timeout Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

Smart time out, now regroup the team Dunleavy|Cassell, tell everyone to calm down.


----------



## qross1fan

The Clippers can't buy a god damn shot!!!!

Nice move Sam, hitt hese and cut the lead, seems like that's all we can do.


----------



## Weasel

TT misses a jumper.

Suns misses a layup.

Cassell misses a jumper but it gets tipped to him and he gets fouled on his 'trick' shot.

Cassell makes both FT's.

Banks makes a layup.

Cassell misses in and out:no:

But Nash gets a call.


----------



## qross1fan

Nice move Brand, we need to run more plays in the post, much more.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley taking it coast to coast, nice, Marion misses but an offensive rebound. Diaw shoots, misses rebounded by Thomas, Cassell brings it up works around the Thomas screen, feeds it to Elton whog ives it to Thomas to Sam who hits it off the front of the rim.


----------



## qross1fan

Great move by Cassell, forcing the charge on the man without the ball hahah


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

The Clippers need to start moving on offense, too much standing and watching.


----------



## qross1fan

TT cashes in from the FT line, and cuts the lead to one.

Clippers 38-39 Suns


----------



## qross1fan

TT picks up his third foul and Kaman checks in for him.

Marion hits both free throws and Suns take back a 3 point lead. 

Brand jams it, Mairon answers with a trey . . . Brand misses short . . . Ross breaks up a upcourt pass, Marion recoveres, Kaman just rips it away from Stoudemire. Livingston brings it up, Kaman in the post, back to Shaun who couldn't get a handle on it and a jam by Amare. 40-46 Suns.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman gets away with a double but hits a hook. 42-46.

Nash brings it up, and Amare misses a J, rebounded by Mobley, Livingston brings it up and feeds it to Kaman for a lay-up.

Barbosa goes up fast and Barbosa draws a foul, shoots two with 36.2 seconds left. Barbosa makes both. 44-48


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misse sa J . . . Kaman rebounds an ddraws a foul. Kaman got banged up, but will be shooting two none-the-less. Foul on Amare, his third.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

that the Suns are playing horrible and the Clippers are losing is ridiculous....


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman gets a nice bounce on his first attempt and not a so nice bounce on his second 45-48 wiht 20 seconds left in the half. 3 Second differential between the shot and game clock. . . . 24 Second call on the Suns and Clippers have one more shot before the half to tie it up with 3.4 seconds left, but can't even get a shot of.

Clippers - 45
Suns - 48 

Halftime.


----------



## Weasel

For as bad as the Clippers have been shooting their FT's and lack of TO's as Mike Smith said has kept them in the game. They need to find their shot as their defense is doing a good job. If the Clippers get hot and their defense stays solid then they can take the game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hmm...Elton in the post...they double him....we need to create some offense from that....i think Cuttino should get more involved hes been doing a nice job especially early...post him up as well and have him create offense from the post as well....
TIM THOMAS......i dont think he is winning over clipper fans very well...if he has a big 2nd half maybe....


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

wow livy, TT, maggette are all having bad games. with livy's bad game(as of 1st half) i wont be suprised if cassell starts the next game


----------



## qross1fan

Chris Kaman should start in the second half.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

qross1fan said:


> Chris Kaman should start in the second half.


along with cassell. even though he is flopping more than a italian during a world cup match he can still get to the line and score points there


----------



## Weasel

Mobley posts up but misses.

Mobley forces the TO.

Kaman gets poked the ball out.

Barbosa air balls a layup.

Mobley makes the long jumper as the shot clock expired.


----------



## Weasel

Nash hits a 3.

Kaman loses the ball as he posted up.

Barbosa loses the ball "going to fas" (Lawler).

Brand gets stripped.

Ross fouls a Sun and gets hit in the face.


----------



## qross1fan

Damn, Ross is hurt


----------



## Weasel

Barbosa makes the FT.

Mobley to Brand for the jumper!

Marion drives, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## cadarn

Clearly an offensive foul on Barbosa. This is why I hate phoenix so much. Three free points for phoenix on a dirty elbow to Ross's throat.


----------



## qross1fan

Can we see some more of the pick and rolls and less of the fouls?


----------



## cadarn

Impossible to defend phoenix when even the fouls that should be offensive get called against you.


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers just can not buy a damn basket. Take it to the hole when the shots ain't falling!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston for threeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## cadarn

Clippers can't do anythign without getting a foul called. Phoenix however can do whatever they want.


----------



## qross1fan

Tech on Thomas, surprised he didn't get one on the last possession as well after a Livingston block.

Mobley hits the T and it's back to a 10 point game


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston spins and scores . . . Nash answers right away though and it's back to a 10 point gam e. . Livingston with a floater and got fouled but no call leading to a duece the other way.


----------



## qross1fan

Foul on Thomas, time out and Clippers down by 12 with 5:16 left.

Why the :curse: isn't Cassell in


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

If the Clippers have trouble scoring against the Suns, we should be a little concerned. They have to work way too hard for their baskets because the offense is just basically isolation with either Mobley or Brand having the ball and everyone else just standing, no cutting, no solid screens, just poor shot attempts. This is a problem that i felt that they had last season as well. Dunleavy might be a good preacher of defense, but his offensive system is medicore at best.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

livingston with another 3eeeeeeee. his open jump shot really has improved imo. he needs to start taking more of those


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston's new damn J is frigging sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

yaaaaaaaaa shaaaaunnnn keep taking those shots yo, looking sweet


----------



## qross1fan

Wow, Clippers have just woken up, c'mon just take the lead within the next few minutes.


----------



## qross1fan

8:47 to go and Clippers down 9. Timeout Dunleavy.

Put in Elton Brand, damn


----------



## Weasel

I should have watched Lost...

I am not happy.


----------



## qross1fan

Have to break the Law and with the defense being horrible, just won't happen.


----------



## nauticazn25

my god, phoenix cannot miss..all we need is a few stops and we should have a chance


----------



## cadarn

I hate the suns, they get away with everything.





Ricky smells weird.


----------



## qross1fan

Let's see if the Clippers followed Q's Keys:


Failed - Force The Tempo - Don't be sucked into playing Run-N-Gun like Suns want. Slow the pace down, use the shot clock.

Passed - Feed The Post - Elton Brand and Chris Kaman(If He Plays), could both just go out and dominate. Feed the ball to them in the post.

Failed - PointGuard Play - Shaun Livingston being able to control the pace of the game and take it from Steve Nash

Failed - Quinton Ross - Can he hit the open J's throughout the game after attempting to slow and stick Steve Nash?


----------



## NOFX22

Weasel said:


> I should have watched Lost...
> 
> I am not happy.


It was pretty good episode. Watch it at abc.com


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i am mad, but i will wait for after our first home game before i truly lash out ...im trying really hard not to go all out ...i will stay calm....i will wait till after our home game after the Nuggets till i truly vent..boy.....am i dissapointed...


----------



## Darth Bryant

I didnt get to watch the game in person, I was at school but I was listening to it it off and on with the Lakers game.

It sounds like the Clippers simply didnt put in the effort to defend? Was defense the main issue or was it offensive problems? I mean the score seemed high enough... And from the sound of the game it just seemed like the sun were making layups and jumpshots at will?


----------



## upsanddowns

At least one LA team got the win... :2fing:


----------



## cadarn

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I didnt get to watch the game in person, I was at school but I was listening to it it off and on with the Lakers game.
> 
> It sounds like the Clippers simply didnt put in the effort to defend? Was defense the main issue or was it offensive problems? I mean the score seemed high enough... And from the sound of the game it just seemed like the sun were making layups and jumpshots at will?


Defense and offense. They shot something like 30% in the first half. No way you can beat the suns doing that.


----------



## leidout

The clippers have a proven formula to beating the Suns: rebound, rebound, rebound... yet Singleton racks up the first DNP already... Bleh.

Brand seemed to be the only player in shape, Thomas looked like he was already tired & his shot looked terrible.


----------



## livingstononefour

Yeah seriously, put Singleton in the game.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Clippers looked way too lazy.


----------



## NOBLE

Livy did fine when his shots started falling. He's shown improvement and aggression, but he just tried to force stuff to prove jive turkeys wrong. That messed him up.


----------



## bootstrenf

anyone notice how quick the techs came for livingston? also, you guys remember the play when the ball went out of bounds, between brand's legs and it was clippers ball? then nash complains, actually mocking the refs...not only does nash *not* get the tech, but the call is reversed...wow...really fair...


----------



## bruindre

bootstrenf said:


> anyone notice how quick the techs came for livingston? also, you guys remember the play when the ball went out of bounds, between brand's legs and it was clippers ball? then nash complains, actually mocking the refs...not only does nash *not* get the tech, but the call is reversed...wow...really fair...


I was watching my W's get dismantled....why'd Livingston get T'ed? Understand the officials this year are emphasizing T'ing up players for being 'over demonstrative' about calls going against them. I saw a lot of it during the preseason, but cruising the Association (via free League Pass), I was surprised not to see more T's last night. 

I guess Livingston was a victim of the new rule. Let me guess...Steve Javie?


----------



## bootstrenf

bruindre said:


> I was watching my W's get dismantled....why'd Livingston get T'ed? Understand the officials this year are emphasizing T'ing up players for being 'over demonstrative' about calls going against them. I saw a lot of it during the preseason, but cruising the Association (via free League Pass), I was surprised not to see more T's last night.
> 
> I guess Livingston was a victim of the new rule. Let me guess...Steve Javie?



not sure who the ref was, but my gripe is that if you t up a player for gestures, you have to remain consistent with your calls, even if they go against nash...


----------



## bruindre

bootstrenf said:


> not sure who the ref was, but my gripe is that if you t up a player for gestures, you have to remain consistent with your calls, even if they go against nash...


Agreed. However, the players know the officials are stressing against being shown up. They had all preseason to adjust. Part of being a winner is mental toughness. Part of mental toughness is playing through bad calls. You have to be able to win, sometimes, _despite _the officials. A tough lesson for the first game of the season, but one the Clippers hopefully learn quickly.

I'll be watchin' them tonight @ Staples...will report tomorrow about my Clippers Nation experience from the nose bleeds.


----------



## bootstrenf

bruindre said:


> Agreed. However, the players know the officials are stressing against being shown up. They had all preseason to adjust. Part of being a winner is mental toughness. Part of mental toughness is playing through bad calls. You have to be able to win, sometimes, _despite _the officials. A tough lesson for the first game of the season, but one the Clippers hopefully learn quickly.
> 
> I'll be watchin' them tonight @ Staples...will report tomorrow about my Clippers Nation experience from the nose bleeds.



good point...have fun at the game...


----------



## cadarn

bootstrenf said:


> not sure who the ref was, but my gripe is that if you t up a player for gestures, you have to remain consistent with your calls, even if they go against nash...



If anyone else should have been t'd it was mike d'antoni. There was one point where he was going off for a while. Zero tolerance most certainly did not apply to the suns.


----------



## Weasel

cadarn said:


> If anyone else should have been t'd it was mike d'antoni. There was one point where he was going off for a while.


I was wondering the same thing. D'Antoni was mouthing off for a long time and complaining but he didn't get hit with a T. Livingston barely said something and he got hit with one. Seemed a bit contradictory.


----------



## bootstrenf

another thing was elton getting hacked in the paint. many times, actually more often than not, when elton would put up a shot close to the basket, the suns would hack him on both arms, and he never got an and-1 play. on the other side, barbosa elbows qross in the throat...whistle...and-1 for barbosa...and that was only one example...marcus banks receiving trips to the line when he drove to the basket...livingston, not so much...i guess the suns' homecourt advantage is really homecourt advantage...


----------



## Number2

As for the Zero tolerance, did any couches get T'd for it in preseason?? maybe it's just for the players??? I'm not defending the suns.. but I'm just wondering..


----------



## bruindre

Number2 said:


> As for the Zero tolerance, did any couches get T'd for it in preseason?? maybe it's just for the players??? I'm not defending the suns.. but I'm just wondering..


As I understand it, the focus was on players. I don't know if that extends to coaches. 

I think (maybe) the officials' offices would rather the coach be the lightening rod of frustrations (versus dealing w/ 5 players per team all over the court of play). It keeps the *****ing to one person--and contained to the coach's box.


----------



## Seuss

Number2 said:


> As for the Zero tolerance, did any couches get T'd for it in preseason?? maybe it's just for the players??? I'm not defending the suns.. but I'm just wondering..



Eric Musselmen got ejected last night. So did Bibby and Rasheed.


----------



## squeemu

Number2 said:


> As for the Zero tolerance, did any couches get T'd for it in preseason?? maybe it's just for the players??? I'm not defending the suns.. but I'm just wondering..


Let's just say that the way D'antoni was yelling, he should have gotten a T based on last year's standards.

Also, last night I learned that it's a foul to shove your throat into somebody's elbow and then get pushed to the ground.


----------



## squeemu

I was expecting the Clippers to start the season rusty, and they did just that. There were some positives from last night, though. 

Mobley shot pretty well, much better than he did most of last season. Maybe he is out of his funk. Also, while Livingston's shot was God-awful to start the game, I was pretty excited about him busting TWO threes and also hitting that last second shot to end the third. That's definitely a positive. Brand's game was a positive for the most part. Cassell and Ross did okay...could have done better. Everything else was pretty much a negative.

I'm guessing things will pick up the pace tonight. I certainly hope so.


----------



## bootstrenf

when the **** is kaman gonna learn that livy is a good passer? at least once a game, livy will make a great post entry pass to kaman, only to have kaman turn it over cause he wasn't ready for it...goddamn it, focus and take your damn meds kaman...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i dont understand how D'Antoni didnt get t'd up ....CMON NOW....you guys that saw the game know what im talking about when HE WAS REALLY REALLY MAD i forgot what play but cmon now...
Livingston got t'd up for waaay less....


----------



## bootstrenf

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i dont understand how D'Antoni didnt get t'd up ....CMON NOW....you guys that saw the game know what im talking about when HE WAS REALLY REALLY MAD i forgot what play but cmon now...
> Livingston got t'd up for waaay less....


yup....more than d'antoni, i think nash deserved a few techs...like previously mentioned, there was an out of bounds call reversed because of nash's complaining...how can he not get a tech for that? it was the play where the ball went between elton's legs and out of bounds...elton didn't touch it...nash complains, pounding the ball to the floor with both hands repeatedly, no tech, the call was reversed, and the suns got the ball...pure bull****...when the suns come to staples, the clippers better get the same type of "homecourt advantage"...it's almost as if the refs bring their preconceived notions on who the better team is to the games, and it sad that a call marion/nash/amare would get, isn't given to one of the best players in the game...elton was hacked in the paint all ****ing night with nary an and-1 play...the refs gave more calls to marcus banks for crying out loud...****...sorry for the rant, but i'm ****ing pissed, and have been all day...


----------

